# אז מה.. יש ביקוש לקרדיטים??



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

אז מה.. יש ביקוש לקרדיטים?? 
חרשתי פה בתקופה שרק התארסנו, אבל עם המבחנים והלחץ ומשך התקופה (11 חודשי אירוסין!) קצת נעלמתי, 
אבל יש מסורת- מה, לא נשתתף?

אז מי אנחנו?
יוסי (28 מחרתיים), ודניה (25 בהכחשה), סוכן נסיעות באיסתא וסטודנטית לפסיכולוגיה, 
הכרנו לפני שלוש שנים בתמיכה הטכנית של אחת החברות, כשחשבתי שהוא מישהו אחר ומשכתי לו בקוקו. מפה לשם, הוא עבר לשבת בעמדה ליידי, הזמנתי אותו לשחות בבריכה של ההורים, ומאז- הסטוריה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(אם תשאלו אותו הוא פשוט יענה "היא התחילה איתי", אבל אל תקשיבו לו).


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

ההצעה 
אחרי שנתיים וחודשיים יחד העבירו אותי ליחידה חדשה במילואים, תחת הפיקוד של חבר טוב של אבא שלי. 
יום אחד, אחרי יום לימודים ממש ארוך, אבא שלי מתקשר ותופס אותי באוטובוס בדרך הביתה ומתחיל לחפור לי שמישהו אמר לו שהמג"ד שלי מסר לי מזל טוב לרגל האירוסין, ושזה סוד ואני עומדת להכחיש שקרה דבר כזה. עכשיו, באמת עוד לא התארסתי וכבר התחלתי לאבד סבלנות עם השיחה המפגרת הזו, וכל האוטובוס מסתכל עלי מנסה להסביר לאבא שלי שאני לא מאורסת.. אז אבא המפרגן אמר "טוב, אז תדעי שלדעתי אתם צעירים, אתם צריכים בסיס כלכלי יותר יציב, זה לא מתאים כרגע" וכל מני כאלה.. 

בינתיים, יוסי מסמס לי "איפה את? עברת כבר לקו 114? טוב תודיעי לי כשתעלי.. נו עלית?" וכו', ואני לתומי לא חושדת בכלום, כי הוא פשוט חיכה לי לקפה.. 

אחרי שסימסתי לו לשים מים, עליתי במדרגות וסימסתי לאמא שלי "שמעת מה קרה עם אבא?", והיא ענתה "מה?", אבל פתאום לא עניתי לה. אני פותחת את הדלת, כל הבית חשוך והסלון מלא נרות. אני עדיין בתמימות  "מה זה?" והוא "מה מה זה?!?" 

אמא לא קיבלה תשובה ומתחילה להלחץ ולהתקשר.. ולהתקשר.. ובינתיים יוסי על ברך אחת מספר לי שהוא לא יכול לדמיין את החיים שלו בלעדי ושואל אם אנשא לו (כן כן, הוא אמר "תינשאי" ולא "תתחתני" וזה היה הכי חמוד בכל ההצעה!). אמא ממשיכה לקדוח ובסוף עניתי לה "אמא, את מפריעה לי להתארס!". התגובה הראשונה שלה, אגב, הייתה "קולולולויש יהיה לי נכד!" 

בקיצור ברור שהסכמתי. אחרי שישבנו איזה רבע שעה על הרצפה להתאושש, קמנו והלכנו לטחון המבורגר באגאדיר כחגיגת נישואין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, הטבעת נרכשה ברויאלטי- הלכנו להקטין אותה (ללא תשלום נוסף). 16 יהלומים קטנים ואחד מרכזי (אבל מי סופר)


----------



## lanit (13/10/13)

גדולים! כל המשתתפים


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

זהו שלא!! 
התברר בדיעבד שהחייל ש"מסר לאבא שלי מזל טוב" היה מסטול מקראק או משהו ולא היה ולא נברא. אף אחד לא ידע לפני ההצעה כלום! היה צירוף מקרים הזוי..


----------



## O n y X (15/10/13)

גם אצלי קרה משהו דומה..


----------



## coffeetoffy (15/10/13)

תשאירי אותי סקרנית עוד הרבה זמן?


----------



## O n y X (15/10/13)

כשהתקשרתי להודיע לאמא שלי 
על ההצעה, היא אמרה שלפני שהתקשרתי אחי שבדיוק חזר הביתה אחרי שבועיים בבסיס פתאום שאל אם התארסנו.
(כמובן הוא לא ידע מכלום..)


----------



## תותית1212 (13/10/13)

מה השאלה??


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

שמלה 
אז השמלה הייתה סאגה ארוכה מאוד-
התארסנו באוקטובר ומאז התחלתי לחפש שמלות (על מי אני עובדת? חיפשתי הרבה קודם). 
ראיתי כמה דגמים שהתאימו לי ואמרתי לעצמי "מה יכול לקרות? נלך למדוד". 
הייתי אצל שלושה מעצבים, בלי להזכיר שמות, וכולם אמרו דברים בסגנון "היא תשב מושלם אם תורידי קצת את הבטן/ תחת/ ירכיים" או "בואי נרים קצת את החזה" או "בואי נקח מחוך כי אחרת זה לא יחזיק". 
עכשיו, אני לא בדיוק הר אדם אבל גם לא בר רפאלי, ובכל מקרה לא חשבתי שמגיעה לי התייחסות כזו, או לכל אחת אחרת, ולכן החלטתי להזמין מהאינטרנט. אני, למעצבים, לא חוזרת. 
בדצמבר ידיד שלי תייג את עצמו בפייסבוק בחתונה של מישהי, וממש אהבתי את השמלה, אז ביקשתי שישאל אותה מאיפה היא. היא ענתה שרון כץ, והיא מוכרת. 
בשלב הזה עוד אמרתי לעצמי שאני לא קונה יד שנייה כי מה אני אעשה איתה אחר כך?

אז המשכתי לחפש. 
במרץ כבר התייאשתי. חברה שכנעה אותי ללכת למדוד את השמלה של הבחורה, שנתפרה במיוחד בשבילה ולא נלבשה לפניה על ידי אף אחת. נו שוין, נלך נמדוד. 
בקטע הזוי- השמלה ישבה עלי בול. בבטן, בחזה, אפילו הגובה היה מושלם כי הכלה גבגוהה ממני ב10 ס"מ וזה מעולה לעקבים. אז קניתי אותה! 

שבועיים לפני החתונה אמא מאווררת את השמלה ומגלה חור בכתפיה. מדובר בתחרה, ואף תופרת לא הסכימה להתעסק בזה. שרון כץ אמרה לי להגיע אליה, טיפלה בזה, חיזקה את הכתפייה השניה, ושלחה אותי לדרכי ללא תשלום. פשוט אישה מקסימה!! (בינינו, התכוננתי לקנס של 200 ש"ח)


----------



## רגע33 (14/10/13)

עכשיו זה מה שנקרא שירות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל הכבוד לה! ממש כיף לשמוע על בעלי מקצוע רציניים שמתייחסים בכבוד לעבודה שלהם ועומדים מאחורי המוצרים שלהם גם בגלגול שני ולא אצל הקונה הישיר.


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

לחלוטין 
הייתי כל כך בשוק כשהיא אמרה "זה לא משנה איזו יד זו, זה עדיין מוצר שיצא מאצלי". 
באמת מדהימה וממליצה עליה בחום!!


----------



## ronitvas (15/10/13)

בהחלט מדהים


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

חליפה 
דון ז'ואן- ברחוב הרצל בחיפה (שכונת הדר)
ראינו כמה מקומות, ואנחנו לא ממש מבינים בחליפות אז הדבר היחיד שהיה חשוב לנו זה המחיר. 
כמעט קנינו בקסטרו, אבל בסוף הגענו עם ההורים שלו לסניף אחר והז'אקט היה חסר, אז החלטנו לעבור בהדר בדרך לסניף אחר של קסטרו. 
קיבלנו מחיר מצויין על שתי חולצות, ז'אקט, עניבה, מכנס, חגורה (כולם ממותגים), גרביים ותחתונים, אז לקחנו. 
הם הציעו לו אפשרות להתארגן שם ביום האירוע, כך שיגהצו לו הכל בבוקר, ישקו אותו קצת, יעשו תמונות וישחררו אותו, אבל יש שם מצוקת חניה קלה אז הוא ויתר והתארגן אצל ההורים שלו. 
תכלס הייתה חליפה לא רעה בכלל, החולצות היו אל קמט- די ממליצים.


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

תמונה!


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

פתאום אני קולטת איזו תמונה מזעזעת בחרתי.. 
זה אחרי שבוע באמסטרדם!


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

התארגנות 
אז ככה!:
ההורים שלי גרים בבית נאה עם חצר נאה, במרחק של 9 דקות נסיעה מהאולם בערך, 
ולכן החלטתי שאני מתארגנת בבית. במילא לא לקחתי סלון כלות, אבל זו הייתה ההחלטה הראשונה שקיבלתי וידעתי את זה מראש.
לילה לפני האירוע יצאתי עם שלושת המלוות שלי לבירה ונתתי להן שי קטן- חבילת Ice cream מבודי שופ עם ברכות אישיות. שלושתן ממש התרגשו מהברכות 
אחת המלוות נשארה לישון אצלי, ובעוד שאני ישנתי כמו תינוקת היא התגלגלה כל הלילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בבוקר התעוררנו, אכלנו ארוחת בוקר במרפסת, השארתי אותן עם אבא שלי ועליתי להתקלח. 
בזמן שכרמל סידרה לי את השיער הן היו בבריכה, ובזמן שחיכיתי לקרן שכשכתי איתן רגליים ושתינו קצת יין. היה פשוט מושלם- יום מקסים, אווירה מהממת, אמא ואחותי איתי, מה צריך יותר מזה?


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

המפגש! 
כמובן שהצלמים התלהבו מהחצר, 
יוסי הגיע ועשה פינישים אחרונים בקומת המרתף של ההורים, בזמן שחיכיתי לו בדשא. 
היה מרגש!


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

שומר מסך לפלאפון


----------



## קואלה ספרדית (17/10/13)

שמלה מהממת


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/10/13)

תודה! 
כמו שכתבתי בהמשך, היא משרון כץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (יש פירוט מלא)

אגב, אני מוכרת אותה אם מישהי מתעניינת


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)




----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

צילום  שירן גרנות| צילום אירועים
(/www.facebook.com/ShiranGranotPhotography" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://www.facebook.com/ShiranGranotPhotography" rel="nofollow" target="blank">יש גם פייסבוק)

בגדול, יוסי ואני התווכחנו כל הזמן אם צריך צלם או לא צריך צלם. היה לי תקציב מאוד מוקפד לאירוע הזה, ולא מצאתי אף צלם שנכנס לתקציב הזה. 
באפן כללי, תכננתי לקחת סטודנט לצילום בשביל הסטילס וזהו, אבל יוס התעקש שצריך וידאו אז חיפשתי עוד סטודנט לצילום. 
קבוצת מאורסים בפייסבוק הציעה דיל אטרקטיבי של צלם+תקליטן במחיר טוב, וברגע שראיתי את האתר של שירן שכחתי מהתקציב ואמרתי יאללה, הולכים על זה. 
במשך שבועיים כל מה שדיברתי עליו היה שירן, האתר שלו, הפייסבוק שלו, ובאפן כללי זה היה שירן שירן שירן. אז נפגשנו. ברור שבאותו רגע כבר סגרנו 

כמה ימים אחרי החתונה הוא העלה "טעימות" של האירוע לפייסבוק, וכמה ימים נוספים לאחר מכן הוא כבר שלח לי את כל התמונות (מוקטנות) כדי שאוכל להשוויץ לפני שיגיע הדיסק עם התמונות בגודל הרגיל שלהן. 

אני רוצה לציין שהוא גם צלצל שבועיים לפני לסגור איתי לו"ז ליום האירוע, שבוע לפני לוודא שאין שינויים, וגם היה זמין לי לכל שאלה או בקשה, כולל שאלות לא קשורות כמו "מתי הרב מגיע?!" וכאלה. 
עוד משהו חשוב- הוא לא מהמביימים, הוא כולה אמר לנו "טוב תתמזמזו" וזהו, בלי העמדות, סידורים וכו', אלא אם ביקשנו. אז זה נחמד, הוא היה ברקע, הצחיק אותנו, אבל לא נידנד וכאלה


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/10/13)

מאוד יפה!!


----------



## coffeetoffy (15/10/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## החלפתיניק (15/10/13)

התסרוקת שלך מהממת 
ממש מיוחדת!


----------



## coffeetoffy (16/10/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

קצת Previews 
מתה על התמונה הזו! 
Outback Pub זכרון יעקב


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

בכרם, ביציאה מבניימינה לפני הפניה שמאלה לגבעת עדה


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

טוב, זזתי לעבודה 
אמשיך בלילה


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

יאללה ממשיכים! 
שבועיים לפני החתונה שלי שירן צילם את החתונה של חברה שלי, אז הוא גילה לי את "יער הפיות" כפי שהיא קראה ליער..


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

עוד מהיער


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

המלוות שלי התאמנו על תפיסת הזר..


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

קצת עשינו שטויות..


----------



## yael rosen (15/10/13)

תמונה מושלמת!


----------



## coffeetoffy (15/10/13)

תודה! 
יוסי לא אוהב אותה


----------



## yael rosen (15/10/13)

את רצינית??? 
היא כל כך עדינה ואישית. הכל בה מרומז, גם הסגול היפה שלכם
תמסרי לו "נו נו נו" ממני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



סתם, אני בכל אופן מתה עליה ממש


----------



## coffeetoffy (15/10/13)

תודה


----------



## PooKiPsiT (15/10/13)

גם לדעתי תמונה מקסימה


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

נעליים 
נעליים
א. ידעתי שיוסי בחיים, אבל בחיים, לא ינעל נעליים "מסורתיות" של חתנים
ב. כמה חודשים לפני החתונה ראיתי שידיד שלי התחתן והכלה נעלה נעליים סגולות (בסוף התברר שזה היה רק למקדימים אבל לא חשוב). 
החלטתי שאני מתחתנת בסגול, עם זר סגול, חתן סגול, הכל סגול. 

לא מצאנו לו נעלים נורמליות בארץ, אז הזמנו לו מDC. 
את שלי קניתי מאיזו חנות מותגים בגרנד קניון (נו איפה שמוכרים ארמני וכאלה), של ביאנקה טריומף (או משהו דומה)


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

סתם תמונה שאני אוהבת 
שירן הזה מוכשר


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

רגע שכחתי משהו חשוב! 
היו לי נעליים להחלפה בעיצוב אישי. אני אזכר עוד מעט בשם החנות, אבל אם יש פה מישהי שיכולה לעזור אני אשמח- 
החנות נמצאת ברחוב קינג ג'ורג' בת"א. יש שם רק אחת כזו... 

הנעליים היו ממש נוחות, הגיעו בדואר תוך שבועיים, 217 ש"ח

(בתמונה: מתמוגגים מסרטון ההפתעה)


----------



## MineSweeper (14/10/13)

נעלי קטלינה?


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

ידעתי שמישהי תדע! תודה!


----------



## lanit (13/10/13)

איזה יופי!


----------



## Shmutzi (13/10/13)

השילוב הזה מעולה! איזה יופי!


----------



## זברה28 (13/10/13)

פינטרסט זה כאן!


----------



## יוסי האדום (14/10/13)

יפה!!


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

עוד קצת התלהבות


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

למה כדאי שהחתן ינעל סגול? 
גם כי זה מגניב, אבל גם כי אז יוצאות תמונות כאלה-


----------



## יוסי האדום (14/10/13)

אני אולי אלבש חולצה סגולה... נעליים זה מעניין


----------



## coffeetoffy (15/10/13)

כדאי, ולו רק בשביל התמונות 
קיבלנו תגובות מדהימות!


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

טוב נו 2 אחרונים לפני שאני זזה... שיער!! 
כרמל יהלום- 
כמו כל הבנות פה (בערך), גם אני החלטתי לפנות אליה. המחיר שלה (לשיער בלבד) היה סביר בעיני ביחס לשוק, ודי התאהבתי בה במפגש הנסיון. 
אני רוצה להגיד משהו חשוב: בנסיון עבדנו על א. ובפועל הלכתי על ב. זה היה הזוי- שבוע אחרי הנסיון ראיתי בפייסבוק תסרוקת מגניבה, שלחתי לה מייל ושאלתי אם זה מוגזם, היא ענתה שהיא מתה על זה וכך יצא שפגישת הנסיון סתם הייתה מיותרת  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כרמל הגיעה בול בזמן (עם 10 דק' ספייר), עשתה צחוקים, הרגיעה את הרוחות (והיו רוחות), והייתה מלאה סבלנות כלפי כולן (אני, אמא, אחותי, ושלוש מלוות. ואז גם הגיעו צלמים).. 
בקיצור- היה כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(מיותר לציין שכל התסרוקות החזיקו כל הלילה.. )


----------



## ronitvas (14/10/13)

כרמל - לחייך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תסרוקת מקסימה ומאוד מאוד מתאימה לך


----------



## כרמל יהלום (17/10/13)




----------



## ray of light (14/10/13)

תסרוקת מהממת 
וגם האיפור נורא יפה !


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

הטוטאל לוק של אחותי היפה 
שיער- כרמל יהלום, איפור- קרן אלטשולר


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

ואימוש 
יש על אמא בעולם???


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

איפור 
/www.facebook.com/kerenbr5?fref=ts" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://www.facebook.com/kerenbr5?fref=ts" rel="nofollow" target="blank">קרן אלטשולר המדהימה. 
שוב, הייתה מלאת סבלנות, אני לא בחורה שמתאפרת ביום יום וקרן השכילה לשוות לי מראה יחסית נקי, שעדיין כיסה על פגמים בעור. 
מלבד האודם (שעם כל המזמוזים היה ברור שירד), כל האיפור החזיק מעמד גם אחרי הריקודים, ועוד הורדתי שאריות בבוקר


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

איפה כל מה שכתבתי?! 
כתבתי-- שעל האיפור הייתה אחראית קרן אלטשולר המדהימה, שהגיעה גם כן אלי הביתה ואיפרה אותי, את אמא ואת אחותי. אני לא מתאפרת ביום יום, וקרן הצליחה לאפר אותי בצורה עדינה שנראית יחסית נקייה, ועדיין להסתיר פגמים בעור ודברים כאלה. אני חושבת שהאיפור היה מקסים והצטלם מצויין, וממש לא היה כבד. לפעמים אני רואה כלות עם כל כך הרבה מייק אפ שזה ממש נסדק וזה ממש לא מה שקרה אצלי. גם אמא ואחותי התאפרו איתה והיו מרוצות. לשלושתינו הכל החזיק כל הלילה (ותראו בהמשך כמה בכי זה שרד!) בקיצור- גם על קרן אני ממליצה באהבה  https://www.facebook.com/kerenbr5?fref=ts


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/10/13)

נפגש בלילה


----------



## פיiנה (13/10/13)

איפור עדין ומחמיא


----------



## ronitvas (14/10/13)

מהמם!!! 
את יפהפיה


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

תודה לשתיכן


----------



## yael rosen (15/10/13)

כמה יפה


----------



## קiקילידה (15/10/13)

אין עלייך יא מהממת!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
אוהבת


----------



## SSnow (16/10/13)

ממהמת!


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

הזמנות 
באפן כללי אני ממש ממש ממש ממש לא ממליצה על המקום שהזמנו ממנו את ההזמנות, בעיקר כי לקח להם חודש להבין איך אני רוצה שההזמנה תיראה ובסוף נאלצתי לצייר אותה בצייר. 
הבעיה שלי הייתה שביקשתי לעשות לחתן קוקו ובסוף שלחו לי ראסטה/צמה/ קוקו ורוד (!!!), וכשביקשתי להפוך את הכלה כמו במראה, כך שהיא תחזיק את הכוס ביד הנכונה, החליפו לי כלה ושמו לי איזו אנורקטית שאמורה להיות אני   Oo
אקיצר אחרי חודש וחצי ההזמנות הגיעו אבל התבאסתי טילים. יפות יפות, עם מגנטים מצורפים, בעלות של שקל להזמנה. מי שבכ"ז רוצה להתעניין- פרטי


שיר- בחרנו את "מעליות" של דודו טסה, הוא ממש דיבר אלינו ויוסי התאהב בו מהשניה שהתחלנו לדבר על הזמנות. לי לא ממש הפריע אז זרמתי. 
בסוף קניתי סט מצעים לבנים והעברתי את כל יום כיפור (אל תכעסו עלי) בלכתוב את מילות השיר על הסדין כך שאת ליל הכלולות עשינו בתוך מצעים Home made עם השיר הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אה, גם אחותי השתמשה בו לפסקול של סרט ההפתעה


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

צד שני 
כמו שאמרתי- הגולגול של החתן נעשה בסוף בצייר (!!!)


----------



## SSnow (16/10/13)

אשמח לפרטים בפרטי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואהבתי את ההזמנות! (ואת כל התמונות עד כה!! את פשוט מהממת!!) חמודות מאוד ובצבע סגול


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/10/13)

שלחתי


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

זר כלה+ קישוט רכב 
אמא שלי המושלמת דאגה לנו לג'יפ על מחברים, וקישטה אותו בעצמה. החתן ואבא שלו אספו אותו לילה לפני החתונה ולא האמינו שהיא עשתה הכל לבד. 
בבוקר החתונה היא ירדה לצומת של זכרון (אחרי שתיאמה עם המוכר מהצומת שהוא מביא פרחים סגולים ו"רמקול"- הדבר הלבן הזה), קנתה ממנו שני זרים ותקתקה אותו לבד. היה לי זר מהמם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בנות- 300 שקל לזר זה גזל. אמא שלי תקתקה אותו בזמן שאכלתי ארוחת בוקר. ככה מהר!


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

אוטו


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

עוד אוטו


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

אולם- גני אליזה 
אז התלבטנו בטירוף בין הרובנ'ס בחיפה לאליזה בבניימינה, כאשר יוסי חושש מהמרחק כי כל המשפחה שלו מהקריות וכל החברים שלנו חיפאים. 
אמרנו לעצמנו שנעשה טעימות בשני האולמות ונחליט לפי זה. ואז התחילה סאגה:
הגענו לאליזה להתרשמות מהאולם, טעמנו מהמנות פתיחה והתלהבנו. 
אחרי שבוע, באנו עם אבא שלי, שוב פתחנו בופה (ועוד הספקנו לקינוחים באולם אחר.. חח). 
אחר כך החלטנו שצריך לטעום גם את העיקריות ובאנו כחלק מאירוע. 
ואז סופסוף החלטנו לסגור ובאנו שוב עם כל ההורים לאירוע טעימות לסגירת תפריט. 

אקיצר היה טעים אש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לגבי עיצוב- התלבטנו אם לקחת חבילה יחסית זולה של סביב ה4000 ש"ח, והחלטנו שאנחנו לא רוצים את הואזות הגבוהות אלא רק דברים נמוכים. בעל האולם אמר לנו שזה בזבוז כסף מיותר ושנשדרג עם זה את הבר, כי האולם מספיק מרשים, ועיצוב נמוך אף אחד לא יראה בין כל הבקבוקים, אז הקשבנו לו וזה מה שעשינו.. 

אמא שלי התעקשה על מתנות לאורחים, אז היא והמלווה שלי שמו על כל צלחת אריזת חתן/כלה עם שוקולד בפנים


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

כמובן שהכל סגול שחור לבן..


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

גם החופה.. 
ההורים בסוף הלכו על קונספט דומה בצבעים ויצא מלא שחור/לבן סגול

בתמונה: שימו לב לכיפה הסגולה עם הסמיילי. יוסי קיבל כזו בצהוב, והחלטנו לקראת החתונה שאנחנו מחפשים כזו בסגול. אחרי חצי שנה של חיפושים גיסתי המלכה מצאה לנו בירושלים


----------



## Fragile rose (14/10/13)

נו!! תמשיכי כבר!!!


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

נו תראי באמצע השרשור


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

תקליטן- רוברט גיטלמן 
וואלה, לכל המתלבטים- תפסיקו להתלבט

מלך מלך מלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נתן לנו גרסה שהוא הפיק לIs this love של בוב מארלי- אחד הדברים הכי מרגשים ששמעתי. שבוע אחרי החתונה אח שלי מתקשר אלי מהבסיס ואומר לי שהוא שמע את השיר (הוא היחיד בעולם שקיבל ממני עותק של השיר, כי רוברט ביקש שלא להפיץ אותו) והתרגש. 
הוא גם עזר לנו לבחור שיר שבירת כוס ושירי סלואו מגניבים בול לטעם שלנו.


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

אפשר רגע לחזור למסיבת רווקות? 
לא רציתי בולבולים ולא רציתי חשפנים ולא רציתי יותר מדי בלגן. 
אז לקחו אותי לפאב שתה כפי יכולתך בת"א, שילמנו כל אחת 60 ש"ח, השתכרנו מהתחת והצטלמנו עם הודים ברחוב. 
(פה במקרה הם לא הודים, אבל היו גם הודים!)


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

טבעות 
Rachel art Jewelry, שיושבת בקומה השניה בקניון חיפה. 
אני מוכרת בחנות, והבוסית המדהימה שלי הציעה לעצב לנו את שתי הטבעות במקום להביא צ'ק. 
בפועל היא עיצבה שלוש, כי הטבעת שלי לא כשרה ונאלצתי לבקש אחת נוספת לקידוש, אבל זה היה שווה את זה..


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)




----------



## haych (14/10/13)

יש המשך? אני עדיין פה! 
משפצרת את הקרדיטים שלי. חשבתי שזה יקח כלום זמן רק לעדכן את הדברים של אחרי החתונה (כתבתי את רוב הקרדיטים במהלך ההכנות) אבל אני עושה את זה כבר 3 שעות!

יאללה, רוצים לראות עוד!


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

שאני לא ארוץ להשוויץ בעוד תמונות?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




במקום מזרקות אש בכניסה לחופה (סביבות ה900 ש"ח), קנינו זיקוקים ומצתים (פחות מ200 ש"ח) וחילקנו לאורחים. 
לי אישית זה היה יותר מרגש, לנושא הטבעות שלנו פחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (הוא התחיל לבכות ובלגנים.. בסוף הטבעות נשאו את עצמן)


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

איך שכחתי- תשל"כ!!?


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

וגם.. תמונה שאין לאף כלה! 
כל הדרך לחופה בכיתי מהתרגשות, ובחופה עצמה התחילו צחוקים, פה אמא שלי לוחשת לי "תראי איזה חתיך אבא שלך, שם עניבה", שם יוסי לוחש לי "אז מה קורה וזה?", האחיינית, החברות בקהל, כל מני כאלה. אז צחקתי. 

אבל השיא היה כשאחרי שלגמתי מהיין הרב ביקש שאקרא לחברה מהקהל שתשתה ממנו. מול כולם. באמצע החופה. 
המבט שלה הרס לי את הבריאות וזה מה שקרה.. (יש את זה גם ביותר גרוע- חסכתי מכן)


----------



## yael rosen (15/10/13)

אדירה


----------



## ronitvas (15/10/13)

תמונה אדירה!!!!


----------



## Raspail (15/10/13)

ענק!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תמונה מעולה!


----------



## coffeetoffy (15/10/13)

תודה בנות


----------



## ani4ka4 (14/10/13)

אהבתי מאוד את טבעת הפרחים


----------



## coffeetoffy (15/10/13)

תודה! 
במקור רציתי טבעת הרבה יותר פשוטה, חצי עגולה עם חריטה של פרחים. אבל המעצבת ביקשה שאביא לה דוגמה ואחרי מלא זמן בגוגל פתאום נתקלתי בזו (בגרסה עבה ומלאה יהלומים) ופשוט לא יכלתי לוותר עליה. 
המעצבת עשתה לי פשוט.. וואו- הרבה מעל לציפיות. במלא סבלנות והמון אהבה. 
היא אמנם הבוסית שלי, אבל אני לא מקבלת עמלות ואני באמת ממליצה עליה!


----------



## coffeetoffy (15/10/13)

תודה! 
במקור רציתי טבעת הרבה יותר פשוטה, חצי עגולה עם חריטה של פרחים. אבל המעצבת ביקשה שאביא לה דוגמה ואחרי מלא זמן בגוגל פתאום נתקלתי בזו (בגרסה עבה ומלאה יהלומים) ופשוט לא יכלתי לוותר עליה. 
המעצבת עשתה לי פשוט.. וואו- הרבה מעל לציפיות. במלא סבלנות והמון אהבה. 
היא אמנם הבוסית שלי, אבל אני לא מקבלת עמלות ואני באמת ממליצה עליה!


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

סיכומצ'יק (ביניים) 
וואלה, בכנות, לא היה לי קל. 
היינו מאורסים 11 חודשים וכמובן שכל התקופה שאלתי את עצמי "הDJ מספיק טוב? השמלה מספיק יפה? אני אספיק לרזות? השיער יתארך מספיק?", באמת אכלתי לעצמי את הראש. בשלושה חודשים האחרונים גם חלמתי על מלא פאדיחות, כמו ליפול על המדרגה של החופה, לשבור על העקב, או לאבד את ההינומה לטובת השושבינה שלי. 

בנוסף, לא תמיד יוסי ואני ראינו עין בעין כל דבר, למשל, אני מאוד רציתי מרכזי שולחן, אפילו מינימליים, ויוסי התעקש שזה בזבוז כסף. אני לא בהכרח רציתי צילומים ויוסי התעקש (כמובן שעד שנתקלתי בשירן גרנות ואז כבר לא הייתה שאלה). רציתי שיער אסוף ויוסי אמר שהוא לא מתחתן אם אני לא עושה פזור. רציתי שמלת סטרפלס והוא התעקש שיהיה לי מחשוף (וואלה ברוך השם דווקא זה יצא מוגזם בסוף)

בקיצור היו מלא חילוקי דיעות. אבל!: 
- לגבי איך שנראיתי, אמרתי לעצמי שמי שצריך להחליט בסוף זה החתן- אני רוצה להיות הכי יפה בעולם בעיניו ביום הזה ולכן החלטתי למצוא דרכים להתפשר. גם תודו שהפפיון שלי היה שוס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- מרכזי שולחן- וואלה כשספרתי את הכסף היה לי כל כך כיף לגלות רווח, ואז פתאום אמרנו "וואי אם היינו לוקחים מחזיקי מפתחות במקום מגנטים היינו מפסידים X, ומרכזי שולחן היינו מפסידים עוד Y", ותכלס היה עדיף בלי זה. גם אנשים שדיברנו איתם על זה אחר כך הופתעו שלא היו פרחים, בכלל לא שמו לב לזה (וגם האולם מהמם בפני עצמו). 

לאט לאט מצאנו את הדרך לגשר על כל הפערים. 
שבוע לפני החופה החלטנו לא להפגש, ויצא שחמישה ימים היינו בנפרד. זה היה קשה בטירוף, גם כי המשפחה שלי הוציאה אותי מדעתי וגם כי יוסי אכל שטויות מההורים שלו והעביר את זה אלי, אז יצא שלא הפסקנו לריב כל החמישה ימים האלה (מזל שהיה כיפור והוא צם, קצת נחנו). במחשבה שניה לא הייתי עושה את זה בחיים, מספיק לילה אחד בנפרד, לא צריך להגזים.. 

ועכשיו אחרי כל המגילה נזכרתי שלא כתבתי על המקווה, אז תראו את זה כסיכומצ'יק ביניים


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

טיפולי פנים, ציפורניים וכל מני כאלה 
הלכתי לגילה, שיושבת ברחוב המייסדים בזכרון יעקב. 
באפן כללי היא אישה נחמדה אבל אני לא הייתי ממליצה כל כך. 
שלושה שבועות לפני החתונה הלכתי אליה לטיפול פנים, גבות ושפם- יצאתי משם פצועה וחבולה והגעתי למסיבת אירוסין שלי עם סימנים. 
ביום של המקווה הגעתי אליה לגבות ושפם וציפורניים וביקשתי לק ג'ל. 
אז קודם כל- הג'ל התקלף יום אחרי החתונה
דבר שני- הפרנצ' לא היה ישר במיוחד והיא גם טענה שהציפורניים שלי עקומות וב"יישור" שלה עיקמה אותן עוד יותר. 
קצת התבאסתי אבל בתכלס מי מסתכל לי על הציפורניים... 

כמובן הלכתי על סגול- עשיתי פרנצ' לבן עם ציפורן אחת סגולה.


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

מקווה והדרכת כלות 
הבנתי שבזכרון יש שתי מדריכות, אני הלכתי לפלורה, גם כי זה מה שנתנו לי אבל גם כי היא גיירה את אמא שלי לפני 25 שנה והרגשתי שזה סוגר מעגל. 
בהדרכה היא בעיקר זיינה לי את המח (ותסלחו לי על המונח) ואמרה קשקושים כמו "מקווה" ו"סרטן צוואר הרחם" באותו משפט, אבל מדי פעם היו לה גם יציאות טובות כמו "איבר שלא משתמשים בו נושר אז תעשו הרבה אהבה", מה ששמחתי ליישם מיד כשהגעתי הביתה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



סתם. לקחתי ממנה כמה משפטי מפתח, כמו לא לישון עם "בטן מלאה" (בכעס, לא אוכל, יא שמנות), תמיד לפתור בנועם, ומה שלא הולך במוח הולך בסקס (מה שנכון נכון), ועוד כמה כאלה. 
במקווה עצמו היא שאלה אם ניקיתי טוב טוב אזניים, פטמות (???), טבור ועוד כמה מקומות, בדקה לי רק שהלק ברגליים היה שלם (והוא לא, למרות שנעשה בבוקר! אבל מה לעשות) ושחררה אותי לטבול. 
היא שאלה אם אני רוצה לטבול 3 או 7 פעמים ובסוף אילצה אותי לטבול 7, כאשר בפועל עשיתי איזה 12 כי כל פעם שהסתרתי את החזה היא לא צעקה "כשר". 

למקווה ליוו אותי חברה טובה, אחותי, אמא שלי, וגדוד חברות שלה. אחר כך בבית הייתה אשכרה מסיבה (בערך 15 איש) עם חברות של אחותי ובלגנים. 

מביך!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/10/13)

קרדיטים מעולים! מזל טוב! 
דניה, המון המון מזל טוב! 
היה ממש כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך. כמו שכתבת שתקופת ההכנות שלך הייתה ארוכה, זכינו גם להשתתפות שלך לתקופה ארוכה אז הפורום הרוויח. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מקווה שתמשיכי להישאר ולתרום!

הצחקת אותי עם התיאור של הדרכת הכלות. כנראה שלמדריכות הכלות יש ספר שבו הן מוצאות את אמרות השפר שלהן.


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

שושבינות 
בגדול תכננו רק על אחיינית של יוסי, בפועל גם בת דודה שלי ממש ביקשה אז זרמתי. 
רציתי לשתיהן נעלים סגולות אבל מסתבר שלא שמעו על זה בחנויות לנעלי ילדים, אז הלכנו על קשתות סגולות שקניתי להן ב2 ש"ח בחנות ביוטי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לקטנה גם שמנו סרט בד סגול באמצע השמלה
שתיהן התרגשו בטירוף!! ממש שמחתי שנתתי להן לעשות את זה (והן גם קצת קישטו את השביל לחופה, שכמו שאמרתי, לא היה מעוצב)


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

סלסילות וורדים 
רק רציתי לומר שראיתי מקומות שמוכרים סלסילות ב60-70 שח ומעלה. 
קניתי כל אחת ב30 ש"ח, וכל הפרחים היבשים מחנויות כמו מקס סטוק ושות' במשהו כמו 10 ש"ח (ונשארה לי חבילה מלאה שלא פתחנו בכלל). 
הפרחים היו יבשים ולא טריים, אבל היה להם יותר צבע.


----------



## coffeetoffy (15/10/13)

אני חייבת גם את השושבין.. 
תראו איזה חתיך!!


----------



## O n y X (15/10/13)

וגם סגול


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

מגנטים 
פליק מגנטים

לקחנו חבילה של מגנטים, עשן, קונפטי וקשקושים לרחבה ב1350 ש"ח.
א. את הקונפטי הוא לא פתח בטענה שהאולם לא אישר לו, למרות שהאולם אמר לי שמותר קונפטי לא צבעוני (וזה מה שהוא הביא), אבל לא היה לי כח לבדוק
ב. מהעשן והקשקושים כן היינו מרוצים, תכלס הוא הביא כמות גדולה והתמונות יצאו ממש צבעוניות
ג. המגנטים עצמם- חלק התחילו להתקלף כבר, ובעיקר הרגיז אותי שאין מספיק מגנטים של המשפחה או מגנטים שלנו עם המשפחה (בסיסי!!!). 

הכי גרוע- הוא התחייב להגיע עם מעצב גראפי ובפועל הוא הגיע לבד. גיליתי את זה רק אחרי האירוע. הוא אומר שהוא עבד ותקתק והוציא כמות גדולה של מגנטים אבל אני ממש עצבנית ששילמתי מחיר של שני עובדים על עובד אחד. אולי אם היה מגיע העובד השני הוא כן היה מספיק לצלם אותי עם המשפחה שלי?

כששלחנו לו מייל הוא התנצל והציע לי כפיצוי שתי הגדלות מתנה שהוא ישלח לי בדואר, ואמר לי לשלוח לו תמונות ששירן צילם. 

ואללה... בציון של 1-10 אולי 7... וגם זה רק בגלל המחיר.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (14/10/13)

זה ממש לא נשמע כמו פיצוי מספק 
אם בחוזה שחתמתם כתוב שהיו צריכים להיות שני אנשים והיה רק אחד הייתי מצפה להחזר כספי כלשהו. ההגדלות האלו בטח עולות לו שקלים בודדים. זה די בדיחה.


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

ברור 
אבל גם הבנתי למה הוא אמר שלא דחוף לחתום חוזה. אז אין חוזה. 
אבל זה לא משנה, אני לא אלך לריב איתו על הפרש של 100-200 שקל, סתם מתיש ולא יצא מזה כלום.


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

רק כדי לאזן את הביקורת 
תמונה עם העשן


----------



## coffeetoffy (14/10/13)

היה מלא עשן


----------



## arapax (14/10/13)

סגול! 
איזה כיך של קרדיטים, בכיכובו של הצבע החביב עלי  הזר שלך מהמם, כל הכבוד לאמא, ונראה שהיתה חתונה כיפית לגמרי. מזל טוב לכם!


----------



## coffeetoffy (15/10/13)

תודה! 
אמא המהממת התעקשה התעקשה ובסוף הרווחתי.
לחשוב שבכלל לא רציתי זר.. פחחח


----------



## yael rosen (15/10/13)

נפלא- מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יקרה, כמה שמחתי לפגוש כבר את הקרדיטים שלך 
הסגול, החיוכים, האהבה, ההשקעה הנפלאה שלך כל כך מענגים
שיהיו לכם חיי אושר יחד, והמון המון אהבה. סגולה


----------



## coffeetoffy (15/10/13)

תודה רבה מתוקה! 
ותודה באמת, כי בזכות האדום שלך הבנתי שלא חייבים להיות מסורתיים כל כך וללכת על שחור לבן. כולם הרימו לי גבה על הנעליים (לפני החתונה) ואני המשכתי בשלי ובאמת יצא מקסים


----------



## Raspail (15/10/13)

חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך! 
התמונה בפאב בזיכרון מושלמת! פשוט גלויה!
התמונות שלכם בכרם וביער מקסימות ובכלל אתם נראים זוג כיפי ומגניב! 
השמלה שלך יפייפיה וגם הטבעות, העיצוב והנושא הסגול, הנעליים המגניבות של החתן וגם שלך... התמונות מההתארגנות מהממות! חתונה נהדרת ורואים שנהניתם בטירוף! 
המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## coffeetoffy (15/10/13)

חמודההההההה!! 
תודה רבה רבה


----------



## Bobbachka (15/10/13)

כבר נגמר?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
דניה היקרה,
תודה על השיתוף. כיף גדול לגלגל אחורה את כל הסיפורים, התלבטויות שהיו בדרך ולראות תוצר מוגמר ואת בעליו הגאים!
החיוכים שלכם בתמונות אומרים הכל... מאחלת לכם זוגיות שפויה, בריאה, טובה ואמיתית


----------



## coffeetoffy (15/10/13)

תודה אנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמונה לסיום- רוברט השמיע את "זכיתי לאהוב" כסלואו סיום


----------



## גסטרו (15/10/13)

כפים לסגול- מקורי וכל כך יפה ! 
תודה על הדיווח המושקע. אפשר לשאול כמה עלתה מנה באולם ?


----------



## ronitvas (15/10/13)

דניה יקרה 
יש ניקים שזוכרים - והניק שלך הוא כזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היה כיף לעקוב אחרייך ואחרי התהליך במרוצה הזמן ועכשיו זה עוד יותר כיף לראות מי הפנים (היפות!!!) מאחורי הניק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אוהבת מאוד את הקרדיטים ומאחלת לכם את כל הטוב והאהבה שיש בעולם


----------



## coffeetoffy (16/10/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## פרילי 86 (17/10/13)

אחותי לתאריך! 
(כי שתינו התחתנו ב17...)
יצא מקסים!
ממש אהבתי את הסגול שמבצבץ מכל פינה, קושר את כל החתונה יחד, ומבהיר כמה מחשבה עמדה מאחורי כל בחירה וכל קישוט.
אהבתי שאמרת גם מה שלא היה טוב, חשוב להזכיר שהחיים הם לא דיסני, ולא הכל מושלם (לי אישית הייתה בעיה עם העובדה הזאת ככל שהתאריך התקרב).
שתזכו לחיים מאושרים


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/10/13)

תודה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יאללה, מחכה לקרדיטים שלך!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (18/10/13)

מזל טובבבבבבבבב 
מהממת! נראה שהיתה לכם חתונה ממש כיפית!

התמונות מדהימות אחת אחת... שתמיד תהיו שמחים כמו היום ההוא


----------

